# Retrofitting Hold Assist



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

As above, anyone know if this is possible on the TT?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

There was a thread on the mk2 forum which had the coding for this depending on the abs module you had.

Not sure if the same applies on the mk3 but its likely easily coded.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you looking for Hill Start Assist or Hold Assist?

Hill Start Assist is standard and delays the release of the brakes after you lift your foot off the pedal, while on a gradient.

Hold assist automatically applies the brakes when at standstill and is a £90 option.

See ManuTT - http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825&start=90


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I thought basically the hold assist was automatic breaking when at a stop, everything else is manual if you don't have the hold assist (I.e. Apply the parking brake and it comes off automatically when the clutch is at biting point).

The way you've described it Lee, the hill assist is automatic and fitted as standard?


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm meaning to get the full Hill Hold £90 option retrofitted. Wonder if it works with coding only? Otherwise hoping a dealer could order and fit the parts. I'm not up to taking panels off the car!


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I thought basically the hold assist was automatic breaking when at a stop, everything else is manual if you don't have the hold assist (I.e. Apply the parking brake and it comes off automatically when the clutch is at biting point).
> 
> The way you've described it Lee, the hill assist is automatic and fitted as standard?


Hill start assist is simply a delay of 2 seconds for the brakes to release, when you lift your foot off the pedal. This only occurs when you have stopped on a sufficient incline, but should be standard on all models.

Hold assist requires an additional button (A) to be fitted to the centre console, behind the Electronic Parking Brake switch.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

LEE_VNA said:


> Hill start assist is simply a delay of 2 seconds for the brakes to release, when you lift your foot off the pedal. This only occurs when you have stopped on a sufficient incline, but should be standard on all models.
> 
> Hold assist requires an additional button (A) to be fitted to the centre console, behind the Electronic Parking Brake switch.


Is the hold assist not kinda pointless then if you have to activate it? As you could essentially do the same thing with the electronic parking brake (engage it when stopped, it comes off automatically when pulling away).

I'm speaking from experience in my test drives, as when I stopped and applied the parking brake, it disengaged when the clutch was raised - is that standard?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes the handbrake does release on all cars when setting off.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

MarcF-TT said:


> I'm meaning to get the full Hill Hold £90 option retrofitted. Wonder if it works with coding only? Otherwise hoping a dealer could order and fit the parts. I'm not up to taking panels off the car!


Hi Marc, the £90 option isn't called Hill Hold - It is Hold Assist, has nothing to do with hills or gradients, and operates when ever you come to a stop. I have it on mine - you get an extra button to enable/disable it next to the handbrake lever switch. See the post above by Manu


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Is the hold assist not kinda pointless then if you have to activate it? As you could essentially do the same thing with the electronic parking brake (engage it when stopped, it comes off automatically when pulling away).


You just press the (A) button and its enabled for good, even after you turn off the ignition, it will remember the setting for next time you use the car. All it does is automatically engage the parking brake when you come to a stop, so you don't have to keep doing it manually.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

jryoung said:


> the £90 option isn't called Hill Hold - It is Hold Assist, has nothing to do with hills or gradients, and operates when ever you come to a stop. I have it on mine - you get an extra button to enable/disable it next to the handbrake lever switch. See the post above by Manu


That's the one I'm meaning, if it can be retrofitted or at least coded so it's on all the time. Have you found any time where you wanted to disable it?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I only use it in situations where I'd be holding my foot on the brake a lot, I like the creep on auto. If I had manual though I'd probably leave it on all the time.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Rev said:


> I only use it in situations where I'd be holding my foot on the brake a lot, I like the creep on auto. If I had manual though I'd probably leave it on all the time.


Say you come to a set of traffic lights on a hill, I think it's easier to just press the brake in so it holds, rather than putting the hand brake on, changing to neutral and then when the lights change, engaging drive and accelerating.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

MarcF-TT said:


> Say you come to a set of traffic lights on a hill, I think it's easier to just press the brake in so it holds, rather than putting the hand brake on, changing to neutral and then when the lights change, engaging drive and accelerating.


You don't need to change to neutral, just engage the parking brake while in drive once you've come to a stop, and press the accelerator when you want to drive away (its in the owner's manual).

I use the hold assist in drive thrus sometimes, or traffic jams, anywhere that would require repetitive use of the parking brake or keeping my foot held down on the brake. I find it pretty useful in those situations.

When I'm at a roundabout though, sometimes its nice to edge forwards a bit. If I had hold assist on there, I'd have to press the accelerator to move, then back on the brakes, which I find less convenient than momentarily lifting the foot brake. But tbh its probably safer to use hold assist there, in case you get rear ended, so may be a bad habit of mine


----------

